#  Chat Ecke >   an alle >

## Brava

Wie ich in letzter Zeit immer mehr feststelle wird hier im Forum
immer wieder gestänkert egal um was es geht
In einem Forum sollte es nett zugehen und Menschlich
Nicht zickig oder nur meckern 
Es sollen Freundschaften entstehen keine Streits und Feindschaften
Bis vor einiger Zeit fühlte ich mich hier sehr wohl.
Aber das gezanke geht mir auf den Nerv
Geht anständig mit einander um

----------


## urologiker

100% Zustimmung! 
Von meiner Seite kein Gestänker, versprochen! Bin die Ruhe selbst...  
Danke für den Einwurf!

----------


## Brava

gut freud mich zuhören

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava 
das hätte von mir Kommen können
man merk eben unsere geistigen Gemeinschaft

----------


## Brava

ja musst mal sein

----------


## Zwickbua

Danke das es jemand mal auf den Punkt bringt

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Brava! 
Ich bleib fröhlich-freundlich wie bisher glaub auch!
Versprochen! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Obelix1962

@Leonessa 
Dich hab ich noch nie so erlebt 
und das ist was was man mit Gold aufwiegt
das ist es auch 
was Dir viel Punkte 
was sag ich viele viele Punkte bei mir im Herzen gibt

----------


## Teetante

*Guten Morgen zusammen! 
Gestänkere kann ich keins sehen, Kritik, die ich und vielleicht auch andere hier anbringen, schon eher. Es ist schade, daß manche Menschen hier mit konstruktiver Kritik nicht umgehen können und sie auch nicht verstehen, sondern sie als "Gestänkere" und Streitereien ansehen. 
Was möchtet Ihr hier haben? Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen, keine Diskussionen, in denen es auch mal ans Eingemachte geht und nur belanglosen Kram, den man hier schreibt? Ist sicherlich nett zwischendurch, nicht der Sinn einer Diskussion (meistens besteht diese aus verschiedenen Meinungen) und so richtig im Ton vergriffen hat sich auch schon länger keiner mehr. 
Also bitte, was soll das werden hier? 
Piep, piep, piep, wir haben uns alle lieb?  
Wenn irgendjemandem hier irgendwas nicht passt, dann soll er doch einfach dem Thema fernbleiben, anstelle sich aufzuregen, tue ich doch mittlerweile auch.  
Die Flirt-Lobby flirtet, die anderen schreiben halt in anderen Themen, aber selbst im Vollmond-Thema gab es Beiträge, die da eigentlich nicht reingehörten, weil einfach der Sinn dieses Themas von manchen hier nicht verstanden wurde.
Passiert, na und? 
Ihr regt Euch hier manchmal über Sachen auf, da lache ich drüber.  
Es wäre schön, anstelle hier sich über das Gestänkere auszulassen, wenn auch von anderen Leuten hier, die sich gerade über mich und wahrscheinlich andere aufregen, mal ein neuer Beitrag bzw. ein neues Thema eröffnet würde, wo es nicht um irgendwelchen Kinderkram geht, sondern um den Sinn dieses Forums: Patientenfragen! 
Gruß, Andrea *

----------


## Brava

ich mein das hier normal miteinander umgegangen werden sollt,höflich freundlich
Diskusionen müssen sein aber was du und noch wer hier bringt ist nicht in ordnung
das ist so was von mist ,könntet ihr euch mal benehmen wie es sich in einem Forum gehört

----------


## Teetante

*Ah, nun kommen wir doch zum Punkt! Was genau stört Dich denn an mir und anderen hier, ich denke mal, Du meinst Monsti (?).  
Nun schreib auch mal Tacheles, schließlich greifst Du uns hier an von wegen Unfreundlichkeit etc., dann solltest Du aber auch mal Beispiele bringen und nicht nur einfach Sachen in den Raum stellen. 
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## Brava

Eure nervige zickerei
erst saufreundlich ind dann aber voll rauf ohne verluste egal um was es geht ich schau schon ne weile zu,
seit ihr frustriert oder was ist los,
dein so freunliche art mir gegenüber nicht zu vergessen,wenn ich dich dran erinnern darf
war das ok? ich denk nicht
und so macht ihrs mit andern hier auch

----------


## Obelix1962

Aber hallo das krippelt es mir im Bauch und in den Fingern bei Euch zweien.
der Po gehört Euch beiden versohlt und Ihr gehört wieder auf den Boden runter geholt. 
Menschen sollten sich nicht so verbahl angehen! 
Habt Euch wieder lieb und Schluß damit.
Mit dem gezick

----------


## Teetante

*@ Brava! 
Was soll das werden, wenn es fertig ist? Versuchst Du mich zu provozieren? Mach mal, ich gehe dann mal einkaufen und denke mir meinen Teil! 
Vielleicht solltest Du Dich mal an die eigene Nase fassen und Dir mal überlegen, was ein Forum ist und wofür es da ist! Bestimmt nicht, um nur Anschmachtereien zu schreiben, sich nicht irgendwo mal selbst einzubringen und vor allem schon mal gar nicht, um ungerechtfertigte Kritik vom Stapel zu lassen ohne auch nur ein Beispiel zu nennen, sondern einfach mal sehr verallgemeinert hier zu schreiben, daß wir (Monsti und ich) hier nur nerven und rumzicken!  
Wenn Dir unsere Beiträge nicht gefallen, dann ignorier sie doch einfach! Für Deine persönliche Situation kann ich nichts, da mußt Du schon selber was dran ändern, also laß mich bitte in Ruhe mit so einem Kinderkram!  
@ Obelix! 
Ich bin hier angegriffen worden, da werde ich mich wohl verteidigen dürfen, oder? 
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## Brava

war das deine antwort,oh wie arm
es hat nicht das geringste mit privat zutun
es geht um euch habt Respekt vor anderen ,und Anstand mehr will ich nicht
man kann normal mit Menschen umgehen,könnt ihr das nicht

----------


## Teetante

> dein so freunliche art mir gegenüber nicht zu vergessen,wenn ich dich dran erinnern darf
> war das ok? ich denk nicht

 *Soviel zum Thema Privates spielt hier keine Rolle! 
Vielleicht solltest Du mich einfach in Ruhe lassen, Dich nicht ärgern über mich bzw. uns und einfach Deine Sache hier machen! 
Im übrigen, Brava, meine Antwort "arm" zu nennen, grenzt schon an eine Unverschämtheit! 
Ich schreibe schließlich auch nicht, lern erstmal die deutsche Rechtschreibung, auch wenn das bitter nötig wäre!!! So, nun habe ich es doch geschrieben, aber nun reicht es auch endgültig hier mit diesem Unsinn. 
Laß mich einfach meine Sache hier machen, Du machst Deine und gut ist. Du brauchst uns auch nicht zu beobachten, ich denke mal, das können die Moderatoren hier schon ganz gut ohne Deine Hilfe! 
Andrea*

----------


## Brava

zu was sollt ich dich beobachten?
geh mit den Menschen anständiger um mehr will ich nicht,
Mach deine Sache hier aber mit Anstand,und höflich

----------


## Teetante

> Eure nervige zickerei
> erst saufreundlich ind dann aber voll rauf ohne verluste egal um was es geht ich schau schon ne weile zu,
> seit ihr frustriert oder was ist los,

 *Ach Brava, was soll das denn? Auf Seite 1 hast Du den jetzt von mir rot markierten Satz geschrieben und nun in Deinem letzten Beitrag fragst Du, "zu was sollt ich Dich beobachten?". Ist irgendwie recht widersprüchlich, meinst Du nicht auch? 
Einen schönen Tag noch, Andrea*

----------


## Brava

Falsch verstanden!!!!
Wie ich dir schon schrieb lese und schreibe ich hier viel,nun deine Antworten meine ich
mit zu schaun wie gehst du mit leuten um ?

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Brava,  könntest Du mir bitte mal erklären, wo ich hier "rumzicke"? Hatte ich Dich jemals irgendwie angegriffen? Ich beteilige mich an einem Erfahrungsaustausch, stelle und beantworte Fragen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Dass man da durchaus unterschiedliche Standpunkte vertritt, halte ich für normal. Ist eben wie im "richtigen" Leben auch.  Übrigens: Frustriert bin ich ganz sicher nicht. *lach*  Gruß Angie

----------


## Teetante

> Falsch verstanden!!!!
> Wie ich dir schon schrieb lese und schreibe ich hier viel,nun deine Antworten meine ich
> mit zu schaun wie gehst du mit leuten um ?

 *Nochmal langsam und zum mitschreiben: 
Ich gehe hier ganz normal mit Leuten um, vertrete meinen Standpunkt und denke nicht, daß ich frustriert durch das Leben gehe. Wenn Du Dich von mir irgendwie angegriffen fühlst oder sonstwas aus meinen Beiträgen für Dich herausinterpretierst, dann ist das Dein eigenes Problem, an dem ich nun wirklich keine Schuld habe! Ich wüßte auch nicht, wann ich in den letzten Tagen in einem Thema etwas geschrieben habe, wo ich Dich in irgendeiner Weise angegriffen oder beleidigt habe. In den meisten Themen, in denen ich schreibe, kommt von Dir nichts, also was soll das ganze Theater hier heute morgen? Wenn Du Langeweile hast, dann mach ein vernünftiges Thema auf und höre auf, hier rumzuzicken, nichts andere tust Du nämlich! 
Andrea*

----------


## Brava

Nicht nur ich denk so lies mal richtig

----------


## Caro

Ups was ist denn hier los :eek!:   
Auch wenn ich nicht täglich schreibe bin ich dennoch fast täglich hier auf Stippvisite. 
Zu den Angriffen in Richtung Monsti und Teetante,sorry sowas ist deppert,dass erinnert mich an pubertärem Balzgehabe oder so.Beide sind mir hier gleich von Anfang an angenehm aufgefallen weil sie eigentlich immer Rat wissen und wenn einmal nicht,dann doch immer ein paar herzliche Worte für jeden hier übrig haben. 
Ich möchte für niemanden hier Partei ergreifen,aber ich ersticke ungern an ungesagtem und das musste eben mal raus.

----------


## Patientenschubser

So die Damen,  
nun mal wieder recht freundlich miteinander. 
@ Teetante  
bitte keine persönlichen Angriffe, private Situation - Rechtschreibung gehört hier nicht her! 
Im Übrigen ist es nicht das erstmal das Du jemanden hier im Forum darum bittest das er dich in Ruhe lässt!  
Da dies ein öffentliches Forum ist, darf hier jeder bei jedem Thema mitschreiben! 
Oder eben auch lesen. Egal ob es dabei ums flirten geht oder um ein anderes Thema. 
Was Brava wohl meinte ist, dass ihr aufgefallen ist, dass Du und Monsti zum Teil sehr unfreundlich (ungehalten) reagiert. 
Siehe als aktuelles Beispiel die Beiträge an bzw. gegenüber Urologiker! 
Ich erinnere auch an Eure Beiträge als Moderatoren in der Mod-Ecke zur Schließung eines Themas.
Oder eben auch im Thema flirten (Beiträge 266 bis etwa 285) 
Auch in diesem Thema ist dies so, leider. Du wirst hier sogar ausfallend siehe oben. 
Du fühlst dich angegriffen, das ist in Ordnung so, auch das du dich dann zur Wehr setzt. 
Mir scheint aber dass nicht nur Brava so denkt (siehe Beitrag 1), sondern eben Andere hier im Forum auch.
Mir fällt da spontan ein Sprichwort ein: _Getroffene Hunde bellen!_ oder wie muss ich die Reaktion verstehen 
So nun dürfte soweit alles geklärt sein, hoffe ich. 
Ich bitte noch mal darum das ab sofort in allen Themen wieder Freundlichkeit einkehrt!
Man muss nicht jeden mögen um freundlich zu ihm zu sein! 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Obelix1962

So jetzt platzt mir der Kragen. 
Schluß jetzt Hände reichen und wieder vertragen 
wir wollen doch alle weiter hier miteinander an einem 
Strang ziehen.
Wir wollen doch alle auch nur die Meinung anderer hören
um mit unserer Krankheit oder unseren Leiden besser 
umgehen zu können.
Wo sind wir den auf dem Hamburger Fischmarkt oder wie ! 
Nein wir sind im Patientenfragen.net 
und hier geht und soll es Nett zu gehen. 
Ich rate Euch allen mal in Euch zu gehen lest mal die Forumsregeln
und schaut was für eine Kleinkrämerei in Euern Beiträgen zum Teil herscht
Ruhe ist das was wir brauchen, weil diese gibt uns Kraft und Freude und hilft uns unsere Wunden zu heilen.
Streit hingegen zermürbt uns nur noch mehr und kostet unsere oft schon viel zu gering vorhandene Substanz. 
Allo habt Euch wieder lieb, tut's für Euch und für die anderen und vor allem für mich 
Euer Uwe

----------


## Caro

> ....Mir scheint aber dass nicht nur Brava so denkt (siehe Beitrag 1), sondern eben Andere hier im Forum auch.
> Mir fällt da spontan ein Sprichwort ein: _„Getroffene Hunde bellen!“_ oder wie muss ich die Reaktion verstehen  
> Gruß Schubser

 Nu schubs ich den Schubser einfach mal einen Beitrag höher.Lies mal,...dann fällt Dir vielleicht doch auf das nicht jeder so denkt wie Brava :Zwinker:  
Und ich war bisher hier im Forum ja wirklich einfach nur neutral,oder?

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Caro, 
ich habe geschrieben:  _sondern eben Andere hier im Forum auch_ 
ich habe nicht geschrieben:  _sondern eben Alle hier im Forum auch_

----------


## Teetante

> So die Damen,  
> nun mal wieder recht freundlich miteinander. 
> @ Teetante  
> bitte keine persönlichen Angriffe, private Situation - Rechtschreibung gehört hier nicht her!

 *@ Schubser! 
Stimmt, gebe ich Dir recht, aber ich habe damit nicht angefangen!*   

> Im Übrigen ist es nicht das erstmal das Du jemanden hier im Forum darum bittest das er dich in Ruhe lässt!

 *Auch da stimme ich Dir zu, aber was ist daran so schlimm? Wenn man mich hier offen angreift, ich darauf antworte, erstmal in Ruhe und nicht unbedingt nur auf eine Person bezogen, daraufhin eine Antwort einstecken muß, die mich alleine persönlich betrifft, dann darf ich doch schreiben, daß ich in Ruhe gelassen werden will, oder etwa nicht? Ob derjenige sich daran hält, ist ein ganz anderes Thema.*    

> Da dies ein öffentliches Forum ist, darf hier jeder bei jedem Thema mitschreiben!

 *Warum verbietest Du mir dann gerade den Mund?*   

> Oder eben auch lesen. Egal ob es dabei ums flirten geht oder um ein anderes Thema.

 *Das Flirtthema spielt doch hier keine Rolle mehr, das habe ich als Beispiel in einem ganz anderen Zusammenhang genannt in diesem Thema hier auf Seite 1, Beitragsnummer habe ich jetzt nicht im Kopf, kann ich nachliefern.*    

> Was Brava wohl meinte ist, dass ihr aufgefallen ist, dass Du und Monsti zum Teil sehr unfreundlich (ungehalten) reagiert.

 *Das haben sowohl Monsti als auch ich schon verstanden, was Brava gemeint hat, aber eigentlich und da wirst Du mir wohl zustimmen, hatten wir mal Regeln in der Mod-Ecke aufgestellt, daß auch normale User (also keine Mod-Rechte) untereinander bestehende Schwierigkeiten per PN versuchen zu klären. Das, was hier gestern abend als Beitrag 1 von Brava geschrieben wurde, läßt mich keine PN erkennen!*   

> Siehe als aktuelles Beispiel die Beiträge an bzw. gegenüber Urologiker! 
> Ich erinnere auch an Eure Beiträge als Moderatoren in der Mod-Ecke zur Schließung eines Themas.
> Oder eben auch im Thema flirten (Beiträge 266 bis etwa 285)

 *Ok, die Mod-Ecke (Schließung eines Themas) gehört hier gar nicht hin und diese Beiträge kennt auch Brava nicht, also bringe hier bitte nicht Sachen ins Spiel, die man als Normaluser gar nicht wissen kann! Zum Thema Flirten denke ich, ist mittlerweile genug gesagt bzw. geschrieben worden, scheinbar beschäftigt Euch das so sehr, was ich da schrieb, daß ich gleich mal schaue, welcher Beitrag das war (nr.) und ihn löschen werde. Sollte mir das nicht gelingen mangels Löschrechten, würde ich Dich bitten, das zu tun, ich schreibe Dir dann aber eine PN, denn das gehört hier eigentlich überhaupt nicht hin!*   

> Auch in diesem Thema ist dies so, leider. Du wirst hier sogar ausfallend siehe oben.

 *Schubser, ich werde hier massiv angegriffen von einer Userin, meine Antwort auf einen Beitrag ihrerseits betitelt sie als "arm", hallo, geht es noch? Was soll ich mir denn noch alles gefallen lassen? Ich möchte Euch mal erleben, wenn Euch jemand schreibt bzw. Dir in diesem Fall jetzt, daß Deine Aussage "arm" ist!*   

> Du fühlst dich angegriffen, das ist in Ordnung so, auch das du dich dann zur Wehr setzt.

 *Dankeschön!*    

> Mir scheint aber dass nicht nur Brava so denkt (siehe Beitrag 1), sondern eben Andere hier im Forum auch.
> Mir fällt da spontan ein Sprichwort ein: _Getroffene Hunde bellen!_ oder wie muss ich die Reaktion verstehen

 *Erstens habe nicht nur ICH reagiert auf die massiven Beleidigungen und ungerechtfertigten Kritiken an uns, sondern auch Monsti und zweitens, natürlich halten andere User Brava die Stange, vor allem Urologiker, denn der fühlt sich auch von uns auf die Füße getreten. Drittens gibt es aber auch einen Beitrag von Caro, der uns (Monsti und mich) hier nicht als Ungeheuer des Forums hinstellt!!*    

> So nun dürfte soweit alles geklärt sein, hoffe ich. 
> Ich bitte noch mal darum das ab sofort in allen Themen wieder Freundlichkeit einkehrt!
> Man muss nicht jeden mögen um freundlich zu ihm zu sein! 
> Gruß Schubser

 *Stimmt, man muß nicht alle mögen, aber eines will ich Dir dazu noch schreiben: dieser ganze Zickenterror heute ist nicht von Monsti und mir angezettelt worden! Und die Unfreundlichkeit ist uns vorgeworfen worden von Brava, nicht andersherum. Es wäre schön gewesen, wenn Du da in Deiner Antwort auch mal was zu geschrieben hättest! 
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## Caro

> @ Caro, 
> ich habe geschrieben:  _sondern eben Andere hier im Forum auch_ 
> ich habe nicht geschrieben:  _sondern eben Alle hier im Forum auch_

 Ich bin des lesens der deutschen Sprache durchaus mächtig :Smiley:   
Wenn Du so vehement darauf hinweist das mehrere User der gleichen Meinung sind wie Brava,trete ich Dir halt auf die Füsse damit nicht untergeht das es eben aber auch jene gibt die NICHT mit Brava konform gehen.Und das sind halt nicht nur Monsti und die Teetante. 
Wäre doch sonst sehr einseitig Deine Darstellung,oder? :Zwinker:  
So,..Familie ist nun satt und ich hab mir das alles nochmal in Ruhe durchgelesen.
Noch ein kleiner Nachsatz von mir,als Mod wäre eine gewisse Neutralität allen gegenüber nicht schlecht wenn nicht sogar Pflicht.
Die Kunst ein Forum zu moderieren liegt unter anderem darin auch den heissesten Streit neutral zu sehen und neutral einzugreifen und zu lenken. 
Und jaaa ich weiss wovon ich rede :-)

----------


## Küken

Also ehrlich gesagt hab ich nach der Hälfte der Beiträge aufgehört weiter zu lesen, aber wer hier zickt sei mal dahin gestellt.  
Hab aber schon vor Tagen gesagt das es hier schon friedlichere Zeiten gab, auch wenn ich des öfteren mal länger abwesend bin.  
Ich kann weder über Spatzi-Schatzi-Mausi-Hasi Teetante was sagen noch über Monsti und über viele ander auch nicht. Sei hier mal erwähnt das ich Patientenschubser, Micha und Obelix sehr sehr schätze.
Zickt weiter wenn ihr wollt, aber denkt mal drüber nach das das hier Patientenfragen heißt und nicht Zickenalarm  :Smiley:  
Und nu bin ich die Böse, JUHUU  :Zunge raus:

----------


## urologiker

Back to topic -  
ich sehe mich selbst eigentlich als Bereichsmoderator, jedoch bin ich schon so einige Jahre in anderen Foren aktiv und kenne die ganz generelle Netiquette im Netz: 
deshalb kann ich an dieser Stelle nur feststellen, dass ich es noch NIE erlebt habe, dass... 
a) Moderatoren von Usern angegriffen werden und 
b) Forumsneulinge angegriffen werden. 
Ich stehe für beide Fraktionen und die Art und Weise wie ich oder jeder andere User des Forums einen Beitrag eines anderen wahrnimmt MUSS die Beurteilung eines Beitrages bestimmen, da ansonsten vollkommen rücksichtslos gepostet würde! 
Um bei meinem Beispiel zu bleiben (denn Brava sollte für sich selbst sprechen): 
Ich habe die Formulierungen von M@TT im Vollmond-fred als infam, provokant und destruktiv empfunden und es fällt imho sehr schwer, sie im Zusammenhang zu lassen und eine komplett entgegengesetzte Deutung denkbar werden zu lassen. 
Und @caro - ich KANN beim besten Willen keine neutrale Haltung als Moderator einnehmen, wenn ich selbst Betroffener bin!
Richtigerweise ist es eigentlich an Micha als übergeordnete Instanz, hier einzugreifen. 
Und -um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen- TT`s Anspielungen auf Bravas Rechtschreibung kann ich als Moderator unmöglich gutheißen!  
Ich habe soetwas bei inzwischen ~ 3000 Beiträgen in anderen Foren noch nie schreiben müssen, aber ich würde M@TTs Verhalten/Kommentare(!) in diversen Beiträgen als hochgradig asozial bezeichnen. 
Das soll kein Stigma sein, ich würde mir sehr wünschen, dass sie sich anders präsentieren würden. Das würde jedoch Einsicht in das entgleiste Forumsbenehmen ihrerseits erfordern, was noch allem, was ich gelesen habe, im Moment zumindest fraglich erscheint.  
Und falls es eine Antwort auf diesen Betrag geben muß: es geht hier NICHT um mich, sondern um euer Benehmen, das ihr vielen Usern erklären - oder schweigend eine Kurskorrektur vornehmen solltet...

----------


## Obelix1962

@Küken, 
Wer so lieb wie Du ist,
kann doch gar nicht anderst 
Genau das was Du in Deinem Beitag sagst ist das was ich in meinem rüber bringen wollte aber nicht so direkt ausgesprochen habe

----------


## Caro

> ....Ich kann weder über Spatzi-Schatzi-Mausi-Hasi Teetante was sagen noch über Monsti und über viele ander auch nicht. Sei hier mal erwähnt das ich Patientenschubser, Micha und Obelix sehr sehr schätze.

  
Ich hielt ja auch bis heut meinen Mund und war völlig neutral.
Und ich lese hier eigentlich alle Beiträge,egal wer der Verfasser war sehr gern da sie meisst irgendetwas beinhalten was man für sich selber aufgreift oder aber zumindest einmal darüber nachdenkt,zum Beispiel der Vollmond-Thread. 
Ärgern tu ich mich hier nur über einen Thread und das schon länger.Also schaute ich dort einfach nicht mehr hinein und gut war es.
Aber diesen Thread hier auch ignorieren,nö das werd ich nicht weil ich eben auch dazu eine Meinung hab und die diesmal nicht hinunter schlucke.

----------


## Caro

> Back to topic -  
> ich sehe mich selbst eigentlich als Bereichsmoderator, jedoch bin ich schon so einige Jahre in anderen Foren aktiv und kenne die ganz generelle Netiquette im Netz: 
> deshalb kann ich an dieser Stelle nur feststellen, dass ich es noch NIE erlebt habe, dass... 
> a) Moderatoren von Usern angegriffen werden und 
> b) Forumsneulinge angegriffen werden. 
> Ich stehe für beide Fraktionen und die Art und Weise wie ich oder jeder andere User des Forums einen Beitrag eines anderen wahrnimmt MUSS die Beurteilung eines Beitrages bestimmen, da ansonsten vollkommen rücksichtslos gepostet würde! 
> Um bei meinem Beispiel zu bleiben (denn Brava sollte für sich selbst sprechen): 
> Ich habe die Formulierungen von M@TT im Vollmond-fred als infam, provokant und destruktiv empfunden und es fällt imho sehr schwer, sie im Zusammenhang zu lassen und eine komplett entgegengesetzte Deutung denkbar werden zu lassen. 
> Und @caro - ich KANN beim besten Willen keine neutrale Haltung als Moderator einnehmen, wenn ich selbst Betroffener bin!
> ...

 Nu hätte ich Dich beinahe vergessen während ich auf das Post vom Küken einging. 
Da Du Dich hier ja immerzu wiederholst und beständig erwähnst das Du so schrecklich viel Moderatoren-Erfahrung und schon irgendwo 3000 Beiträge geschrieben hast muss ich zu Dir nämlich auch etwas schreiben,lol.
Ich moderiere ebenfalls in einem Board mit ca. 3500 Usern und das seit 2004.Unser Team dort ist extrem klein und die Anzahl der User sehr hoch.
Aber niemals,...NIEMALS greift ein Mod  Parteiergreifend ein!
Du sagst das ist nicht möglich? Dann biste als Mod fehl am Platze.
Denk mal drüber nach wie man schlichten kann OHNE Partei zu ergreifen,so als Hausaufgabe über Ostern oder so :Zwinker:   
Das andere gesagte von Dir,...niemals greift ein User einen Mod an,..lol,da frage ich mich ob Du evt. die Sesamstrasse moderierst?
Es kommt ausserdem immer darauf an was der einzelne als Angriff versteht.
Hier empfand ich das ganze eher als Verteidigung und völlig Legitim.  
Fakt ist,dieses Partei ergreifen war es was mich hier in diesem Thread veranlasste überhaupt aktiv zu werden. 
Und Deine Aussage das es Micha,s Pflicht wäre hier jetzt einzugreifen,..sorry das ist ein Armutszeugnis welches Du doch sooo erfahrener Moderator Dir und Deinen Mod-Kollegen da ausstellst. 
Ich kann nicht glauben das hier der Admin gebraucht wird  :eek!:   
Entschuldigt die recht harten und deutlichen Worte,..aber das tat und tut Not da hier irgendwie die Mods zwar alles können,aber eben wohl nicht eine simple Meinungsverschiedenheit NEUTRAL schlichten. 
So nu habt Ihr bissel Ruhe vor mir,..denn nun gehts hier zum einkaufen  :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

> Back to topic -  
> ich sehe mich selbst eigentlich als Bereichsmoderator, jedoch bin ich schon so einige Jahre in anderen Foren aktiv und kenne die ganz generelle Netiquette im Netz: 
> deshalb kann ich an dieser Stelle nur feststellen, dass ich es noch NIE erlebt habe, dass... 
> a) Moderatoren von Usern angegriffen werden und 
> b) Forumsneulinge angegriffen werden. 
> Ich stehe für beide Fraktionen und die Art und Weise wie ich oder jeder andere User des Forums einen Beitrag eines anderen wahrnimmt MUSS die Beurteilung eines Beitrages bestimmen, da ansonsten vollkommen rücksichtslos gepostet würde! 
> Um bei meinem Beispiel zu bleiben (denn Brava sollte für sich selbst sprechen): 
> Ich habe die Formulierungen von M@TT im Vollmond-fred als infam, provokant und destruktiv empfunden und es fällt imho sehr schwer, sie im Zusammenhang zu lassen und eine komplett entgegengesetzte Deutung denkbar werden zu lassen. 
> Und @caro - ich KANN beim besten Willen keine neutrale Haltung als Moderator einnehmen, wenn ich selbst Betroffener bin!
> ...

  *Es ist ja wohl nicht zu fassen, daß ein unsichtbarer Moderator mit einer Anzahl von ein paar wenigen Beiträgen sich hier herausnimmt, Monsti und mich als asozial zu betiteln! Wo sind wir hier eigentlich? 
Die Beiträge, auf die Du anspielst, stehen in einer ganzen anderen Ebene, nämlich in der sogenannten Moderatoren-Lounge und haben hier in diesem Zusammenhang überhaupt gar nichts zu suchen. Lies sie, denke Dir Deinen Teil darüber, alles egal, aber spiel hier nicht auf Zeiten an, als Du hier überhaupt noch gar nicht mitgespielt hast!  
Es ist mir relativ scheißegal, was Du und auch andere wie Brava, die sich im übrigen als Anfechterin dieser ganzen Sache vornehm raushält und sich hinter den Moderatoren versteckt, über mich denkt und es ist mir völlig schnurzpiepegal, ob ich nun verwarnt werde oder nicht, aber ich lasse mir nicht sagen, von wem auch immer, meine Beiträge seien "arm" (Brava) oder aber "infam, provokant und destruktiv" bzw. "hochgradig asozial" (Urologiker), um bei Euch beiden als Beispiel zu bleiben! 
Andrea  *

----------


## Brava

Ich versteck mich nirgens,hier bin ich nun was willste noch
noch mehr streit?
Du bellst zu laut

----------


## urologiker

@caro - es geht in diesem Fred nicht um mich, ich wiederhole mich da gern. Und du solltest besser lesen: wenn man selbst angegriffen wird, ist man unmöglich in einer neutralen Rolle. 
@TT - UMSO MEHR. Dein Kommentar ist Beweis einer kompletten Ignoranz anderer. Du gehst in keiner Weise auf meine berechtigten Anwürfe ein noch kommentierst du viel mehr als mich, mein Verhalten und auch noch brava - in der beständigen Wiederholung deiner Darstellung als Opfer, dem indes nichts anzuhaben ist.
btw: es ist fast überall Usus, als MOD nicht sichbar zu sein. Was bitte sollte dagegen sprechen? Die Forenregeln oder Netiquette, die du scheinbar nicht verstanden hast?  :Grin:

----------


## Caro

> @caro - es geht in diesem Fred nicht um mich, ich wiederhole mich da gern. Und du solltest besser lesen: wenn man selbst angegriffen wird, ist man unmöglich in einer neutralen Rolle.

  
Du kapierst es nicht.
Nochmal gaaaaanz langsam.Als Mod musst Du einfach unangreifbar sein.Bietest Du Angriffsfläche haste ein Problem.Aber selbst dann hast Du gefälligst Deine Interessen hinter die des Boardes zu stellen und NEUTRAL zu reagieren. 
Stell Dir vor Du wärest Polizist.Fährst einkaufen,bist fertig damit und gehst zum Auto.Da steht aber nun jemand der Deinem Töff Töff ne Beule verpasste.Verhaust Du den dann? :Grin:

----------


## Monsti

@U   

> Ich habe die Formulierungen von M@TT im Vollmond-fred als infam, provokant und destruktiv empfunden

   Aha, dann darfst Du Dich fragen, wie *ich* im o.g. Thread Deine vorhergehende Formulierung empfunden habe. Sage ich Dir, auch wenn Dich das vermutlich wenig interessiert: als ausgesprochen arrogant.   

> ich würde M@TTs Verhalten/Kommentare(!) in diversen Beiträgen als hochgradig asozial bezeichnen

   Asozial? Hochgradig auch noch? Soso! Benenne es mir doch mal konkret, mein vermeintlich asoziales Verhalten. Ich nehme mal an, mit "M" bin ich gemeint.  Dem, was Caro geschrieben hat, schließe ich mich im übrigen 100%ig an.  Angie

----------


## lucy230279

so an alle, 
ich bin entsetzt, geschockt, absolut enttäuscht.
Was geht denn hier ab?
wieso greift hier jeder jeden an?
das geht nicht!!
ich werde weder auf einzelne personen noch auf einzelne beiträge eingehen.
sicherlich ist nicht jeder beitrag von jedem user 1a in ordnung und dann kann man mal darauf hinweisen. 
Ich erinnere mal an das grundgesetz und das recht auf meinungsfreiheit. das ist okay, aber alles steht unter dem artikel 1 des grundgesetzes:
"die würde des menschen ist unantastbar"
ich will nicht dass sich hier alle in die arme fallen und alles ist prima. das wird kaum möglich sein.
aber bitte keine persönlichen angriffe, beleidigungen oder verleumdungen mehr.
das gehört nicht in das forum!!

----------


## mämchen

Nachdem das Forum vor noch nicht allzu langer Zeit schon mal eine gefährliche Klippe umschifft hat, war ich sehr froh, dass sich alles wieder beruhigt zu haben schien.  
Nun herrscht seit einigen Tagen wieder ein schärferer Wind, und für mein Empfinden liegt das vor allem an der provokativen Ausdrucksweise des neuen Moderators. Da gibt es Beiträge, die ich mit großem Unbehagen lese, egal, ob ich von der Sache her seiner Meinung bin oder nicht. Und, wie weiter oben schon geschrieben wurde: gerade ein Moderator hat ein bißchen Fingerspitzengefühl zu beweisen. Wie kann man als Neuling in diesem Forum Mitglieder, die nicht einfach nur viele, sondern wirklich gute Beiträge geschrieben haben, als "asozial" bezeichnen? Michael, willst du dir das Forum wirklich kaputt machen lassen? Es reicht nicht, einen thread einfach nur zu schließen!  
Ich schließe mich aus vollem Herzen der Meinung von Caro und Küken an, und es tut mir jetzt schon leid, dass Teetante und Monsti hier nicht mehr schreiben werden. Für mich waren die beiden so etwas wie tragende Säulen am "Gemeinschafts-Bauwerk Patientenforum". 
Lucy, danke für deinen Appell. Schade, dass du nicht eher dazu gekommen bist - ich hab auch zu spät mit Entsetzen die Entwicklung hier gesehen. 
Traurige Grüße 
Ute

----------


## StarBuG

Ich schließe nicht nur einfach Themen, ich rede auch mit Leuten.
Nur tue ich dies nicht öffentlich, da ich es mit diesen Streitereien gerade leid bin. 
Es kommt hier nichts konstruktives zusammen.
Alle kratzen sich nur gegenseitig die Augen aus. 
Das einzige was man hier machen kann ist, das Thema zu schließen. 
Eigentlich bin ich absolut kein Freund davon, aber es wird mit zunehmender "Diskussion" eher schlimmer als besser. 
Auch hier kippt es gerade wieder ab. 
Die Stimmung ist einfach momentan extrem geladen.
Was haltet ihr davon, wenn jeder hier mal 1-2 Nächte darüber schläft und den Ärger verrauchen lässt und wir dann wieder von vorne anfangen, aber auf einer freundlichen Ebene. 
Das würde mich wirklich freuen. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Caro

Micha,...ich habe kein Problem damit mal ein oder zwei Nächte darüber zu schlafen. 
Aber ich habe ein Problem mit einem umher geisternden extrem provokanten Moderator der in seinen Postings unter die Gürtellinie geht,der kein bisschen Ahnung von dem hat was einen Mod ausmacht,der kein bisschen auf sein Gegenüber eingehen kann,könnt noch zig anderes aufzählen. 
Und dieses Problem kannst Du nicht beseitigen in dem du uns für ein oder zwei Nächte schlafen schickst :Zwinker:   
Dieses Board brauch nichts weiter als ein bis zwei Mods die wissen was sie tun und nicht noch die Stimmung um ein vielfaches anheizen.

----------


## Patientenschubser

So und nu reicht es denke ich von allen Seiten. 
Seit alle so gut und schlaft jetzt zwei Nächte drüber bevor ihr hier wieder rein schreibt.  _Im Übringen gehören zum streiten immer zwei! 
Einer allein kann nicht streiten oder zicken._  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Caro

> So und nu reicht es denke ich von allen Seiten. 
> Seit alle so gut und schlaft jetzt zwei Nächte drüber bevor ihr hier wieder rein schreibt.  _Im Übringen gehören zum streiten immer zwei!_  _Einer allein kann nicht streiten oder zicken._  
> Gruß Schubser

  
Öhm,...ich denke es sollte heut gesagt werden was zu sagen ist damit dann wieder Ruhe einkehrt. 
Macht den Thread doch einfach am späteren Abend dicht und lasst noch jene schreiben die was los werden wollen. 
Aber keine Bange,ich bin wech....für heut.

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo! 
Als ich heute Abend nach Hause kam und eine kleine Runde durchs Forum stöbern wollte war ich echt schockiert, was sich heute alles in diesem Threat abgespielt hat!!! 
Auch ich möchte hier keine Partei ergreifen, ich könnte mich auch nicht einer "Seite" zuordnen.
Da ich aber glaube, dass man durch unfreundliche Diskussionen in der Öffentlichkeit, in Bereichen die jeder lesen kann sehr viele User die noch sehr frisch dabei sind und auch "alte Hasen", die unserem Forum immer etwas Gemütliches gegeben haben und etwas Vertrautes, gut vergraulen kann, finde ich sowas echt schade!
Wir haben vor fast einem Jahr (Anfang Mai 2005) als durch und durch positiv-friedliches Forum begonnen und es war sehr schön! 
Ich möchte nun nochmal alle bitten, Schwierigkeiten untereinander öfter per PN wie in den Threats miteinander zu klären - es bringt auch vermutlich oft mehr.
Und da die Stimmung recht aufgeheizt ist, auch wenn zwei User bereits Konsequenzen aus der Situation gezogen haben, fände ich es auch sinnvoll, wenn wir in den nächsten Tagen alle noch mehr wie sonst drüber nachdenken, wie andere unser Geschriebenes auffassen könnten. 
Ich wünsche mir ein Forum zurück, in das ich gerne reinschaue und in dem mehr Fachliches besprochen wird, als zwischenmenschliche Diskrepanzen! 
Gute Nacht,
Julia

----------


## Julchen

hallo,
ich finde *Auseinandersetzungen wichtig*, aber bitte ohne persönliche Anwürfe.  
Entsetzlich finde ich dieses persönliche Beleidigen! 
Das finde ich atmosphärisch destruktiv! 
Es ist doch sehr *fruchtbar verschiedene Ideen und Gedanken von verschiedenen Menschen* zu lesen und darüber zu diskutieren (impliziert vielleicht auch die Erkenntnis, dass ein Thema für einen selbst nicht ansprechend ist, aber muss ich deshalb mein virtuelles Gegenüber abqualifizieren(?)).  
Aber über allem steht für mich das *Recht der freien Meinungsäußerung* und der *absoluten Achtung* *vor meinem* virtuellen *Gegenüber*. 
Auf dieser Basis kann man noch so konträr Meinungen austauschen.  
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn dieses sonst doch sehr nette Forum wieder auf dieser Basis kommunizieren könnte.  
Gute Nacht
Julchen  :Smiley:

----------


## urologiker

@julchen&leonessa - da kann ich nur mit einstimmen! 
Und brava als threaderstellerin ist sicher einverstanden, wenn ab morgen ein neues Kapitel des Forums geschrieben wird - 
#topiclosed#

----------


## Claus

Guten Abend zusammen, 
auch ich kann hier zu späten Zeit nur verdutzt mitlesen.   

> ich mein das hier normal miteinander umgegangen werden sollt,höflich freundlich
> Diskusionen müssen sein aber was du und noch wer hier bringt ist nicht in ordnung
> das ist so was von mist ,könntet ihr euch mal benehmen wie es sich in einem Forum gehört

 Kannst Du, Brava mir bitte mal den Beitrag sagen/zeigen, den Du meinst? Ich verstehe es zur Zeit nicht. :Huh?:

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Claus, 
was Brava meint kannst du an etwa #44 im Thema Vollmond lesen, 
oder auch im Flirtthread ab #266 nachlesen.... 
Ansonsten wünsche ich allen einen schönen Tag und frohe Ostern, 
grüßle vom Schubser

----------


## Obelix1962

@all 
So jeder hat sich jetzt über und im Threed erleichtert,
ich bin zur Zeit schwer enttäuscht über die allgemeine 
Entwicklung hier.
Ich bin zwar nicht seit Beginn des Forums mit auf dem Boot
Patientenforum.net, aber als ich mich letztes Jahr im August dazu enschied
mich hier mehr einzubringen und Moderator wurde war mir klar
das hier Menschen sind die erstens an Langzeiterkrankungen 
laborieren, Schwerstkranke Kontakt zu Ihrer Umwelt suchten,
Patienten selbst mit einem kleinen Wehwechen MTA, Studenten, kleine Patientenfragen.net Gäste, Ärzte und zum Teil auch sehr sozial angachierte
Forumsmitglieder die helfen wollen sich gefunden haben. 
Ich fand das Forum schön da es noch gerade mal so mit 100 Mitgliedern
von dennen vielleicht 20% mit Ihren Beiträgen glänzten und der Rest der Juser 
sich zumindest vorstellte und an und zu einen Beitrag oder einen neuen Threed beisteuerte. 
Heute hab ich mit entsetzen feststellen müßen das wir alle auch die die schon 
länger hier im Forum tätig sind auf einem Viveu sind welches bedauerlich ist. 
In fast jedem Threed wird verbahl rumgestritten,
die Meinungsfreiheit muß nicht immer beschnitten werden durch negative Gegendarstellungen.
Alle sollten auch einmal über die Meinung anderer Nachdenken und dann
konstruktiv und nicht negativ Ihre Antwort verfassen.
Ich selbst schließe mich da nicht aus. 
Kontaktmöglichkeiten über Persöhnliche Nachrichten sind wie Leonessa schon schrieb
eine Möglichkeit sich gegenseitig in der Luft zu zerreisen oder den persöhnlichen Liebesbrief zu übermitteln.
Diese Entscheidung liegt jedoch bei Euch und diese können andere nicht für Euch entscheiden
Ihr persöhnlich könnt dies Steuern, könnt und kennt Eure Grenzen und versteht diese abzustecken. 
Wir anderen wollen dies bestimmt nicht im öffentlichen Threed miterleben ! 
Schaut es ist sooo einfach. 
Schade das Monsti und Teetante gegangen sind,
schade aber auch das sie nicht verstanden haben 
Ihre Leidenschaft im Zaum zu halten.
Ihre Entscheidung wie Ihr seht wahr leider negativ. 
Schade das wir hier darüber diskutieren müßen
Schade das der prodelnde Vulkan ausgebrochen ist und das Mitglieder uns verlassen haben.
Schade das es so weit kam. 
Ich hoffe Alle lernen daraus und bitte um Verständnis
Bleibt wie Ihr seit und entscheidet über die Grenzen die Ihr wollt und zulast allein 
Ich wünsche Euch allen schöne Osterfeiertage mit Euern Lieben
sucht die Eier und findet alle, geht raus, geht unter die Menschen
geniest Eure Freiheit und kommt erhollt und wieder auf dem Boden angekommen bitte alle wieder zurück hier her ins Patientenfragen.net 
Euer Obelix1962

----------


## Patientenschubser

*So ich denke es wurde genug schrieben bzw. genug gesagt. 
Jetzt ist es endlich an der Zeit wieder nach vorne zuschauen. 
Deswegen werde ich den Thread jetzt schliessen.*  *Nochmal von mir an alle Forumsmitglieder ein schönes Osterfest und ein paar schöne Tage mit der Familie.* 
Gruß Schubser

----------

